# Oil pressure



## Spartabreda (Sep 27, 2010)

I have an 06 2.0T jetta, and recently after driving for a while i hear 3 loud beeps and on the dashboard it says
"Oil Pressure Engine OFF, Check Manual"

All it says on the manual is to send it to stealership, however when I turn the car off and then back on again it sometimes doesn't come on. What can the problem be? This doesnt happen when I first turn on the car but rather after about a 30 min drive, and doesn't always come on.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

when was the last time your oil was changed? How many miles on the car? 

You are loosing oil pressure so you could have a clogged oil pickup or oil filter. If you run a 10k OCI, it is possible to have some sludge buildup in the engine depending on the oil you run.

I would never ever run the motor with low oil pressure.

Not related to the issue, but you may want to check your cam follower if you haven't. The Rev A cam your 06 has is brutally soft and bendy.


----------



## Spartabreda (Sep 27, 2010)

Im not very mechanically inclined and the best I can do by myself is oil changes/tires. The last time I did an oil change was mid July using 5w30 of Castrol. 

Some background info,

I'v also got a coolant temp beep which sometimes follows the oil pressure beep. I had a CEL which has been fixed since then, replaced DV and crankcase hose. This started happenign about a month after my oil change, and a couple of weeks after the stealership CEL fix. Im in canada so its 135k km roughly in the car, and what is a Rev cam? 

Tomorrow I'm flushing out my coolant to see what the problem with that is.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Coolant and oil issues? Run a compression / leak down test to see if you have pressure in all cylinders. Could be a head gasket. Is your coolant clean? Does your oil look milky or smell like fuel? Is there a white residue on the bottom of your oil cap?

Also, check your PCV valve. They are known to go bad on the 2.0T, though I don't know if it causes a large enough pressure drop to cause a MIL.

It would benefit you to read up on the Cam follower issue on the VW 2.0T engine. If you haven't replaced yours yet it's past time.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...failures-and-their-cause.)&highlight=follower

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-symptoms.-Please-Respond.&highlight=follower

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...n\Replacement-at-80k-miles&highlight=follower


AJ should chime in soon with some excellent wisdom as well.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks. You covered a lot of ground. 

Low oil level can lead to zero pressure... but I assume he's covered that.

It's likely his 5w-30 has collected a good deal of fuel and dilluted down into 20 weight range.

I'd simply change to a thick oil after doing all the checking prescribed by cryption. If your coolant is low and the engine is running hot, that'll thin the oil and loose pressure too. Try some Shell Rotella 5w-40 and a new filter. I doubt there is a deposit issue, just a physical problem with the oil or coolant system.


----------

